# False pearl eye



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

Is this a false pearl eye? 










This hen is confusing me.

Tim


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

no i doubt it. False pearl eyes are found only in Brown base bird. But that could be a false pearl eye if underneath the bird is a brown base. Otherwise its a pearl eye.


----------

